# Vintage RDA ?



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/7/18)

A week ago I took a look at my old Velocity V2 RDA gathering dust on one of my vape stands. It brought back memories of how revolutionary I thought it was back in August 1916 (edit = 2016) when I bought it.

I decided to give it another go for old times sake. I installed a single Ni80 Clapton coil (.3 Ohm). The main reason for this is that I way prefer single 22mm to anything else at the moment. I packed the empty space at the back of the deck with CB V2. I did this to a level above the posts. The result of this was a pretty small chamber.

The result is that it works like a dream. I have been using it on and off for a week and am really enjoying it. The cotton blocks the back airholes completely. The flavour is amazing. It is almost Hadaly level. I keep thinking that it is impossible to get really great flavour with such an old RDA.




Why don't some of you give it a go and tell me if I am imagining it ?

Another thing I tried was using the Wasp top cap on the Velocity V2 base. It works pretty well. Good flavour but the cap doesn't go all the way over the bottom o ring of the base. Not a big issue as it is still stable. Just a bit of fun. Modding is not only for mods

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Petrus (1/7/18)

Old school rocks. Yesterday I put a Snapdragon and Thump atty back on and wow!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (1/7/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A week ago I took a look at my old Velocity V2 RDA gathering dust on one of my vape stands. It brought back memories of how revolutionary I thought it was *back in August 1916* when I bought it.
> View attachment 137215
> 
> 
> ...


August 1916 was a great time for vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (1/7/18)

I agree, nothing wrong with the old school stuff. 

With a new "best" thing coming out on a monthly basis, it's really easy to get caught up in the hype of it all. The old stuff gets chucked in the corner and is left to suffer a lonely existence in the dark void. 

I reckon It's time to save those poor souls, or at least take them out for a walk now and again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (1/7/18)

So this is 102 years old
A week ago I took a look at my old Velocity V2 RDA gathering dust on one of my vape stands. It brought back memories of how revolutionary I thought it was back in August 1916 when I bought it.

You probably typed wrong here

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/7/18)

Resistance said:


> So this is 102 years old
> A week ago I took a look at my old Velocity V2 RDA gathering dust on one of my vape stands. It brought back memories of how revolutionary I thought it was back in August 1916 when I bought it.
> 
> You probably typed wrong here
> ...



Intentionally done, as part of the humor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A week ago I took a look at my old Velocity V2 RDA gathering dust on one of my vape stands. It brought back memories of how revolutionary I thought it was back in August 1916 when I bought it.
> 
> I decided to give it another go for old times sake. I installed a single Ni80 Clapton coil (.3 Ohm). The main reason for this is that I way prefer single 22mm to anything else at the moment. I packed the empty space at the back of the deck with CB V2. I did this to a level above the posts. The result of this was a pretty small chamber.
> 
> ...



I love your post @Puff the Magic Dragon 
I agree, nothing wrong with the older kit if you can get it to work magic for you
Interested to hear its nearly hadaly like
I didnt have a velocity v2 unfortunately

But im still using my ol skool RM2 on my Reo
That was from 1802

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/7/18)

Same here. I pull out the OG Goon(s) every couple of weeks and is just amazed by how it still keeps up with the Jones's. It's like Castle's payoff line of 'the taste that stood the test of time'...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tai (1/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Same here. I pull out the OG Goon(s) every couple of weeks and is just amazed by how it still keeps up with the Jones's. It's like Castle's payoff line of 'the taste that stood the test of time'...


My Goon 22 is the piece of vape gear ive had the longest. At the moment its still in my daily rotation along with the Dvarw DL and Recurve rda. To me, still one of the best vapes around.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

